# Fluking - Celtic Quest - Port Jeff, Long Island



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

today was, uhmm...errr....

stupid stupid stupid fishing.

3/4oz BT spinning outfit all day, lost count of shorts and stopped counting keepers after limiting [because it was that stupid]. Boat limited, high hook ~15 keepers, pool ~ 5#'s, all only kept daily limits. Most on BT's or plain hooks w/spearing but w/o strips.

whatelse is there to say...?
my right arm hurts?


----------

